
Ubuntu phone - toonies555
I&#x27;ve placed an order for an ubuntu phone. An Aquaris e5. I dont even have it yet and im feeling a bit of buyer&#x27;s remorse. Mainly because there is no Whatsapp or Uber client for it. I can&#x27;t find working ports either.<p>Do you know of work around? can you dual boot it to cyanogen?
======
lcnmrn
You can try [https://sublevel.net](https://sublevel.net) on it as well as
other web based apps.

------
mtmail
Have you tried the Uber mobile website [http://m.uber.com](http://m.uber.com)
?

------
alfredvh
Can't you send it back within 15 days if you don't like it?

------
stephenr
TIL people have very different priorities to me when it comes to buying a
smartphone.

~~~
miguelrochefort
Can you explain what you mean by that?

~~~
stephenr
Having second thoughts about a smartphone platform because a specific taxi app
and a specific IM app aren't available on it seems a little ridiculous to me,
coming from someone who has been reading HackerNews for at least a year.

~~~
miguelrochefort
I'm pretty sure that the vast majority of people choose a platform based on
these very criteria.

What makes you choose a platform over an other?

